# Are you a HAZARD on the freeway ?



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

All,
After MANY close calls on the freeways,
I had to take some action. Here are my results.

[ame]https://youtu.be/70UO6Gzs9nA[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------



## jamie142 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a small query. Me and my friends are planning for a road trip and camping. WE almost have set everything up but stil confused on the main thing. Should we use any towing service like  24 Hour NYC Towing Services or should we rental a RV?


----------

